# Advice needed on newTerrapin SETUP,would appreciate input :)



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I have just joined this forum and am new here.

The following pictures show how the tank is at the moment (basically following the advice from the salesman in the shop and some common sense), which is currently housing 3 baby map terrapins. 

I basically would appreciate some advice on what people would think is sufficient filtering, heating, and anything else. We have an internal heating keeping the water at about 80 F (which should be fine from what I read on the care-sheet) And only one very basic powerhead with some sponge media effectively keeping water clean ( but was considering a Eheim 2213/2215 which I can follow through to a bigger tank in the future? Do you think that sort of filtration is required at this stage? Basically just concerned about keeping the turts healthy and making sure the water is clean as poss.

Also, for basking and lighting I have only a Repti Glo 5.0 UVB 15W 18", which provides both UVA and UVB, and they seem to like to bask in it, but would you recommend a heater bulb as well? or just stick to this until older?

Any help is greatly appreciated in making sure I keep these guys the in the best habit possible!

Thanks guys  ~trttle 

Tank with lettuce and pond plant (54L tank, so roughly 30-35 Litres FULL)
 

 

PUMP POWERHEAD - Maxi 101F 5W AquaOne 350L/hr
 

The gang! (Rorschach, Arnie and Fortress)
 

Repti Glo 5.0 UVB 15W 18"
 

Arnie (maybe female lol)
 

HEATER


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi there,

I honestly don't know anything about keeping terrapins, so not any help on that front I'm afraid, but someone in the know will prob be along soon.:2thumb:

But just HAD to post because......OMG, just how cute is Arnie:flrt: :flrt:

Beautiful wee terrapin you have there....:flrt:


----------



## Fozz (Aug 25, 2009)

Just to point out, it looks like you have 2 cooters (possibly hieroglyphics) and a yellow belly slider (far right)..... Yellow belly sliders get massive (upto 12 inches for females and cooters upto 14 inches)...........
Eheim filters are excellent and are fine to use, you can turn the LpH down so the current is not too strong....... I recommend the 2217, they're excellent for coping with turt wast and only a few quid more expensive.......
The heater looks fine for now......
What is your basking temp?? (It should be around 10 degrees more than the water)......

Any more questions??......


----------



## Fozz (Aug 25, 2009)

Also, I forgot to add....... I would remove the lid if I was you...... They hold alot of humidity which can be very harmful for turts, causing respiratory illnesses...... In fact, you can see the humidity in the 2nd picture.......


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Guys, thanks for your input.

Yeah my bad, they arn't map turts are they. Yeah he looks like a YBS but he could be a yellow bellied cooter? The other two I am trying to identify so hopefully ill find out soon enough. Ok that's cool thanks, i will probably look into the 2217 then - Um what about the basking area? Well I would say it was hotter than the water definitely, and they seem to hand out there alot which must be a good sign? 

As for the lid, the light is built into it so we can't really take it off? We keep the lid open all day, and I was going to take out another panel from the lid to make even more circulation.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> could be a yellow bellied cooter


There's no such thing as a Yellow Bellied Cooter, Yellow Bellies are Sliders.

Having the lid on is going to make it very difficult to fit the basking lamp, with the lid removed though you can use a Clamp Lamp holder, and you could replace the UVB tube with a more effective compact lamp, also mounted in a Clamp Lamp.


----------



## Fozz (Aug 25, 2009)

As Graham say's, there's no such thing as a yellow bellied cooter, only florida red belly or yellow belly slider....... The big 'S' on the side of it's face gives it away.....
As for the other 2, they are cooters of some sort....... Definately not a red belly or peninsular....... I'd say a hiroglyphic cooter, but I don't know cooters all that well...... Maybe if you get more pictures from top, bottom and side and post them on the shelled section, someone else could give a positive ID on them 2......
And also, clamp lights are the best, they allow you to move them around to an appropriate distance for the right heat levels.......


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Of, course, one day you'll have to worry about housing them when they grow up...

I have a 10 inch red eared slider and two map turtles- all rescues. They live in a platerer's bath set up as a pond in my living room- definitely a talking point lol!


----------



## Canovi (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Of, course, one day you'll have to worry about housing them when they grow up...
> 
> I have a 10 inch red eared slider and two map turtles- all rescues. They live in a platerer's bath set up as a pond in my living room- definitely a talking point lol!


You should see my 'shed', I have 8 plasterer bath setups and a 4 massive stock tanks and also have a big preformed pond in our living room so I know what you mean about the talking point LOL.


----------



## basil (Jul 29, 2008)

have you got a picture of a plasterers bath set up please
sue


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll see if I can load one- not sure how it works on this site!:lol2:

Aaargh! Can't work it. Was looking for a 'browse' option but it doesn't seem to work like that. :-(


----------



## Fozz (Aug 25, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'll see if I can load one- not sure how it works on this site!:lol2:
> 
> Aaargh! Can't work it. Was looking for a 'browse' option but it doesn't seem to work like that. :-(


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------

